# Hind Legs paralyzed in 3-4 month nanny goat



## jmarcan (Jun 4, 2009)

I need help. I am new to goat raising. 3 weeks ago I bought a sweet, cute kid goat that appeared healthy. Last week over a two day period her hind legs became useless. I have read that this may be a vitamin B defficiancy or a copper deficiancy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank You


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

It might help if you tell us what you feed your goat. Hay, grain, minerals(loose or block)? What kind of vaccines has she had? When was her last shot of BoSe?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how old is the kid?


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> how old is the kid?


It says 3-4 months in the title


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

do you know if ...the wee one ....had a CD&T shot and the booster?


----------



## jmarcan (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey guys,
I am feeding her hay, the recommended amount of southern states sweet feed, hay, block minerals and water and as a treat honey suckles. She is probably closer to for months old. She has had her CDT shot and I in my newness I don't know what BoSo is, help with that. Thank you guys for responding and trying to help me figure out this mystery........Joy


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Could this possibly be White Muscle disease? I remember a local breeder warning me about stiff hind legs in kids & to give a shot of selenium/Vit E (included in the Bo-Se shot) asap.

http://www.jackmauldin.com/health/white ... isease.htm

instructions on administering it:

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications ... eleniumgel


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It says 3-4 months in the title


 :doh: :help: sorry

I agree with MissMM..............it could very well be white muscle disease......I purchase bo-se at my vets office...they can tell you the proper dosage for sure.....I would give that as soon as possible with vit/E ..........they need that .........to be able to absorb the selenium........... :hug:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

and switch to a loose mineral not a block. They cant get enough off of a block. And yes get her a Bo/Se shot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> and switch to a loose mineral not a block.


 I agree with Jason.....the loose salt and minerals .....is alot better than the block ....they can lick at the block all day ....and may not get ..what they need from the block .....I buy... the loose salts and minerals for cattle ....it has the copper in it... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

They can actually burn their tounges on the block due the ammount of salt in them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Other than a deficiency, are there any other goats around that could have hurt her? Or any other animal that may have caused injury to her back?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I just want to say the loose mineral vs block issue needs to be addressed on a herd to herd basis

I hear a lot of people saying that blocks are bad, you should only use loose mineral

But my goats wont touch loose minerals, but enjoy the blocks

I have heard other people say the same thing

So do whatever works for your herd, and dont go changing just because someone else says it works better for them.

Regarding the original question, from the Merck Vet Manual (my emphasis:



> Most affected *kids have been in good condition and are 2-3 mo old *(range 1 wk to 4 mo). Commonly, sudden death is associated with cardiac muscle damage. Other kids are *depressed, reluctant to move, and appear stiff with a "sawhorse" stance. Muscles, especially of the hindlimbs, are firm and painful to the touch*. Treatment is with selenium and vitamin E injection in acute cases.


Also, if she does die (I hope not but the worst happens) WMD can be confirmed on post mortem, by cutting into the back leg from near the udder, through the hip joint, the exposed muscle here will be 'white' instead of a dark cherry red, if WMD is the cause of death. If so, it would be a good idea to supplement all goats with selenium.

Good luck with your little girl :thumb:


----------



## jmarcan (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you guys for your replys.....I talked to my vet yesterday and he seemed to think that it is white muscle disease also. He told me that he had given her a mineral injection, which turns out to be the BoSe injection plus antibiotic, when we visited a week ago and it should have worked in two to three days. He suggested that we try one more. So we are going to do that. It is so hard to just give up on her. She has so much spunk in her personality. I do have two other kid goats but I do not believe she has a traumatic injury because of the gradual onset and she is still able to wag her tail. I have read that there may be other diseases to mimic white tail disease. Does anyone know what that may be? My gut feeling tells me the prognosis for her may not be good. Will keep everyone informed. Thanks again for your help...............Joy


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

My mind is clicking with other options.... does she have a fever? Any signs of respiratory distress? 

Did your new goat come from a CAE free herd? When the vet came, did he/she take a sample to test for CAE? The stiff hind leg thing is a symptom of CAE. Before subjecting the little one to much more than Bo-Se & antibiotics, I would think the vet would want to know for sure lest the "treatments" counter-act each other.

I wouldn't think it could be enterotoxemia cause she doesn't have enough of the symptoms.

Sorry.... not much help, but please keep us posted.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

CAE could be a possibility, but the little one is to early to test on, accurately. But you know - a $4.00 test through Biotracking.com to check might not be a bad idea. If you can draw the blood today and priority ship to them first thing in the morning - you could have those results by Friday.

Bose injectable is a great thing to try for the White Muscle Disease. BoSe has the vitamin E already in it to help the body absorb the selenium.

Minerals and baking soda are great to keep out for the goaties at all times. I personally use Purina loose goat minerals - but I do keep a block out also - but they always are at the loose minerals first and the block when they are bored.

Is there a way that maybe the little one pinched a nerve. Can you massage down the leg and are they warm or cold? Is there any swelling of the joints? If you squeeze between the hoof on that skin does the kid try to pull the leg back showing that it has feeling in the extremeties? what is the kiddos temp?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

she shouldnt have CAE this early

my little one went lame in the back end then the front end first, turns out it was pneumonia. so I guess thats another option


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I've read that copper def. causes weak, paralyzed back legs... now if only I could find that article!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Found it! Hope this link works..

http://www.addl.purdue.edu/newsletter/1994/copper.shtml

does it work?? it doesn't for me ugh!

IF THE LINK doesn't work just search : purdue copper angora goat...... it'll come up right away .


----------



## jmarcan (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey All,
I gave her a BoSe injection today. It is funny, being a nurse I have no problems with injectioning people. I never dreamed I would end up as a vet tech. I am still a little uncomfortable giving them injection. I am afraid I am going to hit a nerve. I had to give my other two 7 days worth of injectable Penicillin after having them dehorned. She is showing no signs of fever or respiratory distress. Her temperature is normal. I got her from a stock sale and unfortunately do not know anything about the heard that she came from. Don't think I will be doing that again. Thanks again for everyone's help. Will keep everyone posted on her condition.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will be praying.... ray: :hug:


----------



## jmarcan (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank You. I am a strong believer in prayer and think God may have given me my answer as to what I need to do. I found her this morning sounding very raspy when she BAAAAed. I think pneumonia may have set in. When do you make the call and say enough is enough?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a hard call, hun.

Phenmonia can be treatable - with antibiotics - so personally - I would not give up yet on her. 

When i worked in vetmed, and it was something treatable by inexpensive means that did not compromise food on the table - I said go for it. If it ment literally not being able to buy groceries, that is when you have to think of your family before an animal. But only you know what is best for you and her. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank You. I am a strong believer in prayer and think God may have given me my answer as to what I need to do. I found her this morning sounding very raspy when she BAAAAed. I think pneumonia may have set in. When do you make the call and say enough is enough?


 Your welcome sweety........I sympathize with you... :hug: ...... as Allison mentioned ........pneumonia..........is treatable....but you have to start treatment real quick....as it doesn't take long to take there life....try to get a temp on her........usually if it is pneumonia.....they do run a high temp... ray: :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

everything Allison said :hug:


----------



## jmarcan (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,
It is with great sadness that I must tell everyone that I decided yesterday to take my little goat to the vet and have her put down. Thank you guys again for your support and help. I have come to the conclusion that it was probably CAE. I treated her for the pneumonia she had gotten and she seemed to be recovering from that but her hind leg paralysis was not getting better. I know she is at peace I just wish I was. With prayer I know that will come. Thanks again for being there........Joy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

jmarcan....I am so very sorry .  ..that had to be.. so difficult for you.....my heart goes out to you.......... :hug: ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug: you tried


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So sorry, I'm sure she knows how hard to tried to help her. In the end that is all we can do, try hard and pray for the best... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Bless your heart. You are a wonderful person to put her before your feelings. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: Sorry you had to make that decision, you did what you could.


----------

